# 9 yr old girl urgently needs home after owner died



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have heard of a cat named crystal whose owner has passed away. the son cannot have her as his own cat hates other cats so he is desperately in need of a home for her. she is 9 years old, black and white (will have a photo later), spayed and in good health. he has to have the house cleared within the week so urgently needs a loving home for crystal before then. he has advertised her as free to good home, but does state he would check the home first before letting her go. we thought we had somewhere for her but sadly it fell through. it worries me that she may end up in the wrong hands with being advertised as 'free' and also he is concerned that if he doesn't find somewhere soon she will end up being pts (which he really does not want to happen).
this is the advert he placed so that you can see how he describes for yourself:
My mom has recently passed away Would anyone be able to give a loving
home to her very affectionate black & white she cat.(looks a bit like Felix)

Happy to stay indoors but will venture out occasionally - doesn't stray - likes lots of cuddles and attention is house trained to a tray, loves to be with and near people

Would suit household without children as is used to quiet surroundings
approx 9 years old can send pic via email, will deliver free of charge to confirm suitability - no obligation

Unfortunately we cant have her as our cat hates other animals so we just want a good home for her 



if anyone can help at all, please please contact me so that i can help this poor cat. the cat is in brierley hill, west midlands but the man is willing to travel if needed.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Its at times like these when I wish I had room for more!

I hope she finds a good and happy home soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

photo of crystal as promised. please help even if it is with fostering her. i'm sure we could sort transport between us to get her a home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is adorable. x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just bumping this up. hope you don't mind


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I have spoken to my local rescue, he said he was mega busy but there is a waiting list I can put her on if I call back tomorrow... 
I will be ringing him in the morning then if the waiting list is not too long it may help us find her a foster home if we have a fixed date for her going into rescue.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fierceabby said:


> I have spoken to my local rescue, he said he was mega busy but there is a waiting list I can put her on if I call back tomorrow...
> I will be ringing him in the morning then if the waiting list is not too long it may help us find her a foster home if we have a fixed date for her going into rescue.


that's great thanks abby


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

sorry I don't have any space whatsoever, but I have put her on the website to advertise her just incase x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> sorry I don't have any space whatsoever, but I have put her on the website to advertise her just incase x


thankyou lauren, everything helps.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can only find a barn cat home at the moment but still trying. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

looks like there is some good news about crystal. i have had a call from a friend of the family who are interested in taking her. i've given the man her phone number and he was calling her straight away. all being well he will taking crystal to meet her tomorrow and so long as everything goes ok she will be staying there. i couldn't have stood by and watched this girl be pts and am over the moon that i could help her and of course this man. he has had the upset of losing his mom then faced the possibility of having to have her beloved cat pts. i love it when things come together


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Well done CG


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Yay! That's awesome news


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Great news, well done Cats Galore. xxx


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

That is such good news  
If for any chance it doesn't happen let me know and I'll get her on that waiting list but all fingers and paws are crossed in our house that she has found her new home! Well done girls! Xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just seen this. Im so glad she has a home. Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## cariadhp (Dec 26, 2010)

if she was dog savvy id have her as i have a home to offer an older cat now moved house away from main roads


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hope the meeting went well and that Crystal has a forever home.

Just wanted to say that it is so lovely being part of a family of people who always pull together to help each other.
Maureen


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've heard today that Crystal now has her forever home. she met with the ladies dog and was unfazed by her and when she met the ladies 3 cats she simply sat on the table watching them. everything seems perfect at the moment. fingers crossed it carries on that way.

cariadhp i saw her advertised on a free ad and it worried me that she would either end up in the wrong hands or that she would end up being put to sleep. this was on the 'used blackcountry' website. it may be worth you looking out on the free ad sits to see if you can save cat from ending up as dog bait etc.
i simply couldn't sit back and not try to help her or the man. he was so worried that he wouldn't be able to rehome and although it upset him leaving her at a new home he new she was safe.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

SO SO HAPPY.

Hope everything works out and thank you to everyone who was there for her-

I only wish I had known about P F before-I joined after we lost our collie cross Lulu very very suddenly and this Forum has been my lifeline ever since.
Maureen


----------

